# KR-EVOLUTION... am liking it!!



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

Been using some of Extreme Nutritions KR-EVOLUTION for a few days now and i have to say im impressed.

many on here will know im a big fan of the extreme products and use them regularly because i trust them to work and are high quality products that are up there with the best on the market.

ive never used any kre-alkalyn type products before so was a bit unsure whether id think it worthwhile or not.

over the last few days ive actually had some really good training sessions where ive pushed myself quite hard.. im on a contest diet and obviously taking other things so i cant say for definite this is just down to the kr-evolution.

one thing i have noticed is that i feel fuller all of the time.. normally on a contest diet i will feel flat throughout the day and only really pump up whilst training... the last few days ive felt full throughout the day... so much so yesterday that i think i may have misread the signs and cut back on my carbs... (i felt full and didnt click it was the kr-evolution, so didnt think there was much need to take many carbs in). this morning when i woke even after reducing my carbs the day before my muscles still felt full before id even eaten anything.

yesterday whilst doing cardio (fast paced walking on treadmill), i did get a very intense pump in my calfs... id put it down to having trained them hard a couple of days before... but now i think this was the effect of the kr-evolution... usually when i take creatine monohydrate i would get cramps in my shins until my body adjusted... i dont seem to get any of that with this!

i also dont seem to be holding water which would normally occur with creatine monohydrate - although ill test this a little further into my diet by stopping taking it and seeing what the effects are!

so all in all im a very happy bunny.. and can see this kr-evolution stuff playing a big part in my contest prep this year!

has anyone else been using it? any good/bad results???

id love some explanation of how kre-alkalyn is different to normal creatine monohydrate... if extremes about im sure hell be able to tell me???


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Allo mate - I had a similar feeling with USN CEEx4, feeling pumped days after a workout. Had to swap to Creatine Mono Tabs (4g per day) and I don't have the same feeling as I did on CEE 

I might look to get some of this KR-EVOLUTION if you're finding tis working for you - I'm having to take 12 tabs of C-Mono to get 4g


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i`m hearing nothing but good feedback about this stuff. 

next on my list to try!


----------



## Rianabol1466867922 (Feb 25, 2005)

Hi Lads!

Yes a very worthwhile investment and they are inexpensive in comparison to Muscletechs Cee-Pro,

R


----------



## T1466867927 (Jul 6, 2006)

This stuff is ACE! I've been taking it for about 3 weeks now and although I don't train to compete or with the intention of lifting elephant weights I DO train pretty hard and I also, as some of you know, have a physical job and train Win Chun 2-3 times per week....so am a pretty active bunny. With the Kre-Evolution even I have been getting a pump on me wee lil 'ol arms and in my legs. The best thing for me though is the recovery time has shortened. I am not having any achy muscle problems to write home about and its not because I haven't trained hard enough. I usually batter my legs every Friday just so that I have the wkend to recover and usually have legs that hurt like hell.....not with the Kre-Ev. Yeah my legs are a wee bit sore but I can still manage to get up and down stairs which I always find to be an advantage lol.

I realise that a recomendation from myself is not like having one from the big boys but I can safely say that these changes have been down to the Kre-Ev and nothing else because I don't think Vit C and a multi Vit and a skinny latte are having this effect.

I also like the fact that they don't put stress on the kidneys or retain water....which is something that I have a problem with!

Good Price for an OUTSTANDING product!

Love n Light


----------



## Shredded (Mar 8, 2006)

I've been using Kre- Evolution for a month now and as most of you know I'm in comp prep and I have found it to be no disadvantage whatsoever. Anyone who has seen me doing the guest spots I think I can safely say that I'm tighter all the time...there was a definite difference in my condition from Pudsy to this wkends spot at Southport. So Lee in my opinion you can carry on dieting with it to a fair degree of success and not retain water. Even if you did notice that you start to hold water then i reckon that it would be out of your system in a week if you stopped taking it.

As for the pumps, I've found them to be almost painful and vascularity almost to the point of being ridiculous. I actually used Kre-Evolution before I went on stage on Sunday just to try it out and to see what would happen and I have to say I was impressed, the pumps and condition were excellent, having seen the filming Tan did. BUT I did suffer slighty from spasms in my abs??? And I woke up with a jolt in the middle of the night with a b*tch of a cramp in my calf. This may or may not have been a coincidence but for warned is for armed.

But time will tell. I have used similar products before and found that after a month or so my body attenuates to them, so far this is not the case.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol dude given that youre vascular as fcuk anyway-



> vascularity almost to the point of being ridiculous.


fcuuuuuuk!


----------



## smurf (Jul 27, 2006)

Wot the dosage on these? do u take them everyday or just on workout days?


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Take 2 an hour before training and 2 just after and just take 2 on non training days.

We trialed this product for 18 months prior to its release and found it to be very good with our natural competitors using up to and including showtime with no water retention and no downside.


----------



## maximummuscle (Mar 4, 2006)

intresting stuff...so any ratings??


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

ratings? 10/10


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2007)

10/10 for me aswel. I started kr-evolution a week and a half ago and all my lifts have gone up.

Last week I hit 307.5kg on the squat, 210kg on the bench and 310kg yesterday on the deadlift. The stuff is awesome!!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

now then!!

i had some last nite just to try whilst watching a film with an expresso...

i was talking shite for hours and couldnt sit still for more than 5 mins at a time.

lmao kept going to the magic mirror and flexing to feel the pump heh heh heh!

fcuking loved it.

all the crap i bought to come of hash with-duuuudes what a waste!

next to 5ad from way back when this stuff gave me the best buzz ever.

cant wait to train on it!

lol sal enjoyed the benefits too









gonna neck somemore tonite but wont be wasting the first 2 hours watching a film again!!!!!!

















bad boy bad boys-watcha gonna do .....


----------



## Rianabol1466867922 (Feb 25, 2005)

Hi Lads

Have been using for several months now especially thro dieting phase. I cannot and will not do without this supplement, Gives critical energy on low carb days and exceptional vascularity. Well done extreme nutrition.

R


----------



## mrhulahoop (Oct 29, 2006)

Im using it with good results as well.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

You guys are making me blush!


----------



## richtries1466867920 (Apr 2, 2004)

Whats the difference with this stuff and pure creatine monohydrate? Do the caps contain any dextrose, I thought this was needed to transport creatine to the muscles? Couldn't find much detail on the ingredients on extreme nutrition. Well interested on having a go though, never read a product with so many rave reviews I don't think, wow.

Richtries


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

basically the creatine in kre-volution is not degraded inside the body/stomach, as normal creatine is.. so all of it is used, and theres no wastage and excess creatine floating about your system making you bloat..

am sure theres more technical explanations about tho!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i only got for preworkout-

is it sposed to be used daily?


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

preferably yes.


----------



## td3 (Jan 3, 2007)

Hey Chris i see your post is from 5 months ago, 5 months on you still using this stuff any feedback apprieciated!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lee/extreme/whoever-

if i used it evey day(bearing in mind i only train 2x a week max)

what other benefits would i reap?

preworkout i`m noticeable stronger and more energetic-

would i be more so?

(i am gonna take it before and after workouts for now)


----------



## Protein1466867949 (Oct 28, 2008)

Apologies for bringing up an ancient topic, but how many caps should be taken per day? I know Extreme said 2 before training, 2 after training and 2 on non-training days, but that was about a year and a half ago and I just wondered if the dosage/recommended amount had changed?


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

No the dose hasn't changed unless your using our Liquid Fury prior to trianing which contains the same amount of Kre-Alkalyn as 2 Kr-Evolution capsules.


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Nice little review bud

I may try this along with pure whey instead of creatine


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

as ive ordered liquid furycan it be taken with kre-evolution or is it best to take one or the other???????

thanks

danny


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

yes they can be taken together... obvously the fury contains kre-alkalyn so in theory you can reduce your kr-evo serving accordingly...


----------



## Tazb (May 13, 2009)

Hi guys and gals, i recently read an article on 'Losing Fat and Gaining Muscle' by Tom Blackman in the Beef Mag and he states that he takes 6 Caps of Krevolution pre work out, but he doesn't state whether he takes 6 caps post workout?

The recommend dose is 3 caps prior to training and 3 caps post training, so is this the best method or would you get away with taking 6 prior and none post training?

Cheers


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

personally id reccomend post and prior.

in theory once they are in your body maybe it doesnt matter when you take them... but post training your muscles are "ready" to uptake the creatine more


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

I agree with Lee post and prior is the way I would do it also.


----------



## Tazb (May 13, 2009)

Yeah i've always used it pre and post, but every now and again i can forget to take post, so was just curious as to his method, because if it didn't really matter i'd throw all 6 down prior, i presume this method would really saturate the muscles prior to training, but i agree with Lee the body would be in good absorption (ready) state to absorb them post and the muscles would be primed for the next work out.

Anyone kow if Tom is on this Musclechat, would be good to ask about his method of using krevolution?


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

I've seen his profile on here somewhere but not sure if he is still active on here... I have read suggestions for both before and after training and both make sense so I have always done both!

I saw Tom's article in Beef too, it was good. In all honestly though IMO when and how he takes them is unlikely to make a major difference when taken alongside the other "performance enhancers" he suggests.


----------



## petepie (Nov 30, 2012)

Just wondering, if i am training twice a day is it still ok to take two kr-evolution capsules before and after each session ??


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Sounds a bit excessive, on both fronts.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Twice a day??? you should be training for mr Olympia and respectively should know that answer


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Pete, take 2 before your first session then 2 after. Try taking a further 2 after the second session and see how you feel, if you don't feel any different by way of training ability or recovery then drop back to 4 per day.


----------

